# Flat Bar Roller



## johnnyo (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello Folks
I have here a handy little rollerrrr I put together from junk parts to keep me from breaking my sheet metal roll. I managed to roll 3/8" x2" hot rolled in this thing w/o much effort.


----------



## larry1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Johnnyo,  Great looking roller.  Thank you for showing,   larry


----------



## Jasonb (Jul 28, 2012)

Thats a handy tool, I need to make something similar mayself for the next traction engine so will store the image away where I can find it.

Jason


----------



## rhitee93 (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice roller.  It looks very well made, and very stout.  

Also, you must have a much nicer scrap parts bin than I do


----------

